# Applaws Dry & Wet food



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

Hey

I currently feed Burns Chicken & Brown Rice. I am concerned about the rice content and I'm thinking of changing over to Applaws Chicken Dry and Chicken Fillet Wet tins. The dry food has 75% meat and 25% veg and the tin has 75% meat, 1% rice and 26% water.

I want to feed dry and wet because people on here state that feeding just dry isn't good so I'm thinking of offering a meal of dry and a meal of wet. The Applaw tin is a complimentary food and the dry Applaws is a complete food.

I've looked on the Pets At Home site, and it says that a 11kg dog should be fed around 5-6 tins of wet.  sounds an awful lot. And the dry fed alone is 150g for a 11kg dog. So do I halve both amounts, and feed 75g of dry in the morning and 2.5-3 tins in the evening?


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Why are people saying that feeding just dry is "not good"?

Are they trained nutritionists?

And you have highlighted the problem with mixing foods, one is a complimentary food, one is a complete, if you halve the quantities, what happens?


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

I wouldn't pay any attention to a feeding guide tbh. However much Burns you are giving him, feeding solely dry I'd probably try him on about 75% the quantity of that.

If he's doing good on it I'd introduce a tin of the wet (I say a tin, they're quite pricey really so I doubt I would want to feed more than one per day) and drop his dry by another 25% or thereabouts. But the key is the Applaws wet isn't complete and I wouldn't really want to mess with those kind of ratios.

Just keep an eye on him as you go and give him more or less if you feel he looks better or worse. I would expect him to need a bit less than the Burns though as the ingredients include more meat.

Don't feed dry and wet just because people tell you its not good. If you like feeding dry then just feed dry. I did a combination because its my personal preference, just like now my personal preference is raw etc, but its not like I feed raw because other people tell me I should, nor did I feed wet and dry because other people said I should, its because it was what I felt was right.


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

smokeybear said:


> Why are people saying that feeding just dry is "not good"?
> 
> Are they trained nutritionists?
> 
> And you have highlighted the problem with mixing foods, one is a complimentary food, one is a complete, if you halve the quantities, what happens?


just read a review and apparently neither are complete foods, as they don't have added vitamins and minerals. 

Apparently feeding just dry isn't natural and there isn't any variety.



GoldenShadow said:


> I wouldn't pay any attention to a feeding guide tbh. However much Burns you are giving him, feeding solely dry I'd probably try him on about 75% the quantity of that.
> 
> If he's doing good on it I'd introduce a tin of the wet (I say a tin, they're quite pricey really so I doubt I would want to feed more than one per day) and drop his dry by another 25% or thereabouts. But the key is the Applaws wet isn't complete and I wouldn't really want to mess with those kind of ratios.
> 
> ...


He's fed 120g of burns currently (and this has kept him at a constant weight). So should I feed around 90g of dry per day alone? seems a small amount.

and then reduce dry to 68g of dry per day and add a tin of wet per day? is it ok to feed dry and wet in the same meal? or should i feed the dry and wet separately?

Although feeding dry is very convenient, i wonder if he would like to have some wet in his food as well. I'll try him with wet but if it doesn't agree with him, I'll put him back on dry.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

SEVEN_PETS said:


> just read a review and apparently neither are complete foods, as they don't have added vitamins and minerals.
> 
> Apparently feeding just dry isn't natural and there isn't any variety.
> 
> ...


TBH I wouldn't listen to anyone who says you must feed wet AND dry because its more natural, at the end of the day if people really felt like that I cannot think they would want to feed anything out of a packet 

As a massively vague guideline the above is probably more what I would go with. He'll be eating less rice and more meat which his body can actually use and won't be pooping out. Dry food often seems like a small amount anyway as it has so little moisture in it whereas with wet foods being 75% or so moisture it looks like there is more there for the dog to eat.

I know the tins definitely aren't complete no idea about the dry now really its not a food I take much interest in. Personally I would probably opt for a complete wet if you want to give it daily so opt for another brand than Applaws, just because you do want to make sure he's getting what he needs.

Have you thought about soaking his dry a little before hand? Plenty of folk do that and just feed dry no wet etc. At the end of the day if you are happy with Ollie on Burns keep him on it, don't let anyone else sway you into something else is right for him just because it is for them.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

SEVEN_PETS said:


> just read a review and apparently neither are complete foods, as they don't have added vitamins and minerals.
> 
> *Well I am not sure who mentioned this but I can tell you that Applaws is a COMPLETE food for dogs, what vitamins and minerals would you want adding that are not already in the dog food itself? In fact I cannot see where on the APPLAWS site it says the tins are complimentary not complete?*
> 
> ...


Be careful you do not create a fussy eater!  Healthy dogs will eat most anything (we are talking about animals who will drink out of toilets, lick their bottoms, enjoy horse poo etc etc)


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

He's fine on Burns but I just think maybe I should be feeding something better? 

I've been looking at other wet foods, such as Naturediet, Naturesharvest and wainwrights. Wainwrights looks best (70% meat, 5% rice and minerals), whereas Naturediet has 65% chicken, 10% rice, 7% veg and added vits and minerals, and Naturesharvest has 65% chicken, 21% rice, some veg and added vits and minerals.

However, wainwrights trays are just 1/4 pack fed per day (if fed alongside dry) and it wouldn't keep for long enough. I think Naturediet is probably best (I could use a whole tray in 2 days), the tray is relatively cheap and its got the added vitamins and minerals that i need.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

smokeybear said:


> Be careful you do not create a fussy eater!  Healthy dogs will eat most anything (we are talking about animals who will drink out of toilets, lick their bottoms, enjoy horse poo etc etc)


Smokey Bear, it says here about the tins being complimentary under the description:

MPM Products Limited Applaws Natural Cat & Dog Food


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

smokeybear said:


> Be careful you do not create a fussy eater!  Healthy dogs will eat most anything (we are talking about animals who will drink out of toilets, lick their bottoms, enjoy horse poo etc etc)


This says its a complimentary food:

Applaws Adult Dog Food Tin with Chicken Fillet 156gm | Pets at Home

I don't want to make him fussy. he used to be fussy as a puppy but it was because he was fed too many treats so wasn't hungry when it came to dinnertime. I suppose if i add the wet, i can't take it away again can I?


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

SEVEN_PETS said:


> He's fine on Burns but I just think maybe I should be feeding something better?
> 
> I've been looking at other wet foods, such as Naturediet, Naturesharvest and wainwrights. Wainwrights looks best (70% meat, 5% rice and minerals), whereas Naturediet has 65% chicken, 10% rice, 7% veg and added vits and minerals, and Naturesharvest has 65% chicken, 21% rice, some veg and added vits and minerals.
> 
> However, wainwrights trays are just 1/4 pack fed per day (if fed alongside dry) and it wouldn't keep for long enough. I think Naturediet is probably best (I could use a whole tray in 2 days), the tray is relatively cheap and its got the added vitamins and minerals that i need.


I like NH because it has glucosamine and chondroitin, plus I liked the range of flavours. I was wary of WW because I dislike having to rely on Pets At Home which is of course the only place you can buy it. ND had problems with blown packets for a time which put many off them for a while.

Its a known fact on here that people do not generally agree or abide by the WW wet feeding guide.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

SEVEN_PETS said:


> He's fine on Burns but I just think maybe I should be feeding something better?
> 
> I've been looking at other wet foods, such as Naturediet, Naturesharvest and wainwrights. Wainwrights looks best (70% meat, 5% rice and minerals), whereas Naturediet has 65% chicken, 10% rice, 7% veg and added vits and minerals, and Naturesharvest has 65% chicken, 21% rice, some veg and added vits and minerals.
> 
> However, wainwrights trays are just 1/4 pack fed per day (if fed alongside dry) and it wouldn't keep for long enough. I think Naturediet is probably best (I could use a whole tray in 2 days), the tray is relatively cheap and its got the added vitamins and minerals that i need.


There is not much to choose between those TBH I prefer Natures Harvest as it has less fibre and more oil than Wainwrights.

Just because the label does not say "added vitamins and minerals" on it does not mean it is lacking anything, as pet food labelling laws do not legally require other than certain info on them.

Also none of your calculations appear to add up to 100% so what is missing?


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

SEVEN_PETS said:


> This says its a complimentary food:
> 
> Applaws Adult Dog Food Tin with Chicken Fillet 156gm | Pets at Home
> 
> I don't want to make him fussy. he used to be fussy as a puppy but it was because he was fed too many treats so wasn't hungry when it came to dinnertime. I suppose if i add the wet, i can't take it away again can I?


Applaws Natural Pet Food - Natural Dog Food Tins

I wonder what is missing from the tins then to make it complimentary rather than complete?

Anyone know?


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

smokeybear said:


> Applaws Natural Pet Food - Natural Dog Food Tins
> 
> I wonder what is missing from the tins then to make it complimentary rather than complete?
> 
> Anyone know?


is it just to make dry food a bit more tasty?


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

SEVEN_PETS said:


> He's fine on Burns but I just think maybe I should be feeding something better?
> 
> I've been looking at other wet foods, such as Naturediet, Naturesharvest and wainwrights. Wainwrights looks best (70% meat, 5% rice and minerals), whereas Naturediet has 65% chicken, 10% rice, 7% veg and added vits and minerals, and Naturesharvest has 65% chicken, 21% rice, some veg and added vits and minerals.
> 
> However, wainwrights trays are just 1/4 pack fed per day (if fed alongside dry) and it wouldn't keep for long enough. I think Naturediet is probably best (I could use a whole tray in 2 days), the tray is relatively cheap and its got the added vitamins and minerals that i need.


I think you will find that ALL of them contain added vitamins and minerals.

Here is a Lamb and Rice comparison for you

*Naturediet*

Composition:

Lamb 65%, Rice 10%, Vegetables 7%, Natural Ground Bone, Seaweed Meal.

Additives (per Kg): Nutritional Additives: Vitamin A 2,556IU, Vitamin D3 213IU, Sodium Selenite 0.1mg, Ferrous Sulphate Monohydrate 22.7mg, Copper Sulphate Pentahydrate 6.8mg, Manganese Sulphate Monohydrate 5.3mg, Zinc Sulphate Monohydrate 71mg. Technological Additives: Cassia 2,600mg.

Analytical Constituents: 

Crude Protein 10%, Crude Oils & Fats 8%, Crude Fibres 2.5%, Crude Ash 2%, Moisture 72%.

*Natures Harvest*

Composition: 

Fresh lean lamb (65%) - single source, wholesome brown rice, (21%), with all the bran, fresh peas, fresh carrots, Scots salmon oil, seaweed, glucosamine HCI, vitamins & minerals, glucosamine sulphate.

Analytical Constituents: 

Protein 11%, Oil 6%, Fibre 1.8%, Ash 3%, Moisture 74%
Vitamin A: 1500 IU/Kg, Vitamin D3 150IU/Kg, Vitamin E: 25IU/Kg, Vitamin B1: 6544 mg/kg, Biotin: 1636 mg/Kg, Calcium: 0.001%, Zinc: 69 mc/Kg, Lysine: 0.285%, Methionine: 0.129%, Copper: 8mc/Kg, Chloride: 0.155%, Iodine: 0.818 mc/Kg, Chondroitin Sulphate: 8 mg/Kg, Glucosamine HCI: 8 mg/Kg, Metabolic Energy ME: 1270 Kcal/kg.

*Wainwrights*

Composition:

.
Lamb (min.65%), Lamb Liver (min. 5%), Brown Rice (min. 5%), Minerals, Seaweed, Chicory Root.

Additives; Vitamin A:1,500µ/kg, Vitamin D3: 150µ/kg, Vitamin E (α-Tocopherol): 25µ//kg, Calcium 0.52%, Phosphorus 0.43%.

Analytical Constituents: 
Protein 11.2%, Crude Fibre 5.4%, Oils & Fats 6.5%, Crude Ash 3%, Moisture 73.9%.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

As far as I'm aware, the Applaws kibble is complete. Why dont you email them with some of your queries - I fed Applaws kibble for a brief while and found their customer service good.

The applaws wet in v expensive and will probably mean you still have to feed full RDA kibble whereas if you opt for a complete wet you could do 50/50 or 75/25 etc. of the recommended amount of wet and dry.

Just to add, I've used a lot of WW trays and find their RDA way too sparce. I feed the same as recommended by ND, NH etc and find most wets recommend the same amount for Heidi (400g).

I would never feed dry kibble again, but that's me - Doesn't make me right and it's up to everyone else what they choose to do.


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

thanks guys. I had another thought, Ollie scavenges a lot. It may just be habit, but it could be to do with diet. 

Even though Burns agrees with him, how do I know if he could be doing better on a higher quality food unless I try? ie he may do fewer and smaller poos, he may have better ears (he produces a lot of wax and they are itchy (been to vets)), he may not scavenge as much etc. But I won't know until I try. If Applaws doesn't agree with him, then I'll change him back. 

I have been thinking about this all, and wondering whether its best to just stick to dry. Applaws tins are very expensive, and if I do introduce wet, and at a later stage decide to remove it, he may become fussy. He's a great eater so i wouldn't want to risk him becoming fussy.

Does anyone know how long dry foods stay good for? How long until their expire date when you purchase them?


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

SEVEN_PETS said:


> Even though Burns agrees with him, how do I know if he could be doing better on a higher quality food unless I try? ie he may do fewer and smaller poos, he may have better ears (he produces a lot of wax and they are itchy (been to vets)), he may not scavenge as much etc. But I won't know until I try. If Applaws doesn't agree with him, then I'll change him back.
> 
> *Well often removing all grain means itch ears disappear as yeast feeds on sugar produced by carbohydrates, so it is worth a try.*
> 
> ...


The expiry date is on the packet it is normally around 6 months or more however as soon as you open the pack it starts to deteriorate so put in airtight container.


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

smokeybear said:


> The expiry date is on the packet it is normally around 6 months or more however as soon as you open the pack it starts to deteriorate so put in airtight container.


thanks. I've worked out that feeding roughly 100g per day would mean that a 12.5kg bag would last 4.5 months, so need to make sure it'll last that long.


----------



## Mama Sass (Sep 8, 2009)

As far as I am aware Applaws didn't used to be a complete food until comparitively recently...all the info I got from Applaws says it's complete. I know the review you're on about and it confused me too, I think it's possibly out of date?

Anyway, having had trouble finding a food that a) Basil would eat and b) wasn't full of junk, I sent off for a sample of Applaws dry complete chicken. He has trouble keeping weight on as he is quite an active dog, so getting food in to him is really important. He has been on it for three weeks now and frankly, the transformation in him has been amazing and has to be seen to be believed.

He eats every bit of his dinner twice a day which has been unheard of since we got him. He is more alert and has more energy (not hyper, just more energised if you see what I mean!). He settles much earlier in the evening now, and I think it's because he isn't hungry! His coat actually shines and is so much softer than it ever was (which, for a border terrier is quite something!). But the most amazing thing is that he doesn't have that horrible 'doggy' smell that he used to have...in fact, he has no smell at all. :thumbup:

He was on Wainwright's for quite some time and I can only think that the rice/cereals in it just weren't doing it for him. I realise that it won't suit every dog but I for one am so pleased to have found something that's good quality that Basil will eat - he clearly enjoys it and that's good enough for me. 



P.S. Have just bought a 12kg bag of it from Viovet for £39.17 which was quite a good deal I think.


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

Mama Sass said:


> As far as I am aware Applaws didn't used to be a complete food until comparitively recently...all the info I got from Applaws says it's complete. I know the review you're on about and it confused me too, I think it's possibly out of date?
> 
> Anyway, having had trouble finding a food that a) Basil would eat and b) wasn't full of junk, I sent off for a sample of Applaws dry complete chicken. He has trouble keeping weight on as he is quite an active dog, so getting food in to him is really important. He has been on it for three weeks now and frankly, the transformation in him has been amazing and has to be seen to be believed.
> 
> ...


thank you. that's good to hear that it's working for Basil.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Don't fix what ain't broke! If he does well on Burns, there is no reason to change him over at all. Burns is a good food


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

Just been reading about protein levels, and it said that it can cause kidney disease.  I thought high meat content and protein is good, isn't that what dogs are supposed to eat? Aren't raw feeders feeding a high protein diet?

I've also looked at Orijen, more expensive, but all the ingredients are fresh, but around the same ratios of meat to veg and cereal-free. So its whether I want to pay more for fresher ingredients?


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

SEVEN_PETS said:


> Just been reading about protein levels, and it said that it can cause kidney disease.  I thought high meat content and protein is good, isn't that what dogs are supposed to eat? Aren't raw feeders feeding a high protein diet?
> 
> I've also looked at Orijen, more expensive, but all the ingredients are fresh, but around the same ratios of meat to veg and cereal-free. So its whether I want to pay more for fresher ingredients?


Nothing is fresh once it is processed and in the bag, so it won't be fresher than Applaws, especially as it travels from abroad......... 

I am not sure what you are reading but ANYTHING in excess is potentially toxic, including oxygen and water.

Protein itself does not cause kidney disease it is a little more complicated than that.

As raw feeding is feeding meat which contains water the protein content, like that of any commercial food, has to have the moisture extracted before you can calculate the Actual protein content as fed on a dry matter basis.
So that is why people read the Natures Harvest label and say it only has 11% protein but after water has been removed it has a higher protein content on a dry matter basis than many dry foods ie over 40%.


----------

